# St-Georges Eco-Mining Corp



## 0mixbag0 (Mar 24, 2021)

Hello to all,

Absolutely new to this Forum, and to investing with the Wealthsimple App.. 

I am trying to find a company called 
St-Georges Eco-Mining Corp (SX or SXOF)
Not understand why it's not available on the WS App??

Cheers🤙


----------



## I am the Walrus (Jul 9, 2018)

They took a slight haircut on their 24 million Kamari Coins eh. 


https://webfiles.thecse.com/sedar_filings/00018603/2011301601300623.pdf


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

0mixbag0 said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> Absolutely new to this Forum, and to investing with the Wealthsimple App..
> 
> ...


The WealthSimple app only lists certain stocks that meet their criteria. It doesn't list all stocks. Based on their article (linked below) it looks like they don't support the Canadian Securities Exchange, which is where this stock is listed. Probably for the best, this looks like a complete garbage company. Their operating margin is -3740, which is absolutely horrible. They're issuing more and more shares every year, which makes the portion you own of the company if you have shares less and less every year. Their operating cash flow is negative. Strongly recommend you stay away from this. 









Available assets on Wealthsimple Trade


Wealthsimple Trade currently supports the following assets, as long as they meet our eligibility criteria (see below): Stocks (only common shares) ETFs Select cryptocurrencies using Wealthsimple C...




help.wealthsimple.com


----------

